# Happy Birthday Keefer!!!



## Cassidy's Mom

My baby boy is three years old today!









Little boy in a big boy crate










Home!










Showing off his focus in the first day of puppy class










Mudpuppy at the park










Ferocious puppy with big sister Dena










Little puppy with big dog feet and ears!


















All grown up, Keef enjoys a baseball game with Dad










Last weekend at Point Isabel - getting soggy










Playing with Flying Squirrel










With Dena - "Hurry up, we want to go swimming!!!"



















Playing ball










One of my all time favorite pics - a day at the beach 6/07










Happy birthday Keefer!!!







When are you going to grow up?!?!?


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Amazing how fast time goes.


----------



## Lynn_P

Happy Birthday Keefer.. can't believe he's three.


----------



## mspiker03

Happy Birthday Keefer!









Hope mom spoils you today!


----------



## Kayla's Dad

Keefer. Here's to another fun filled year!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

My how time flies..... I remember all of us trying to convince you needed another one after you bought Dena home. 

He sure was a cute puppy.


----------



## hudak004

Happy birthday Handsome







Bix turned 3 this summer too, time sure does fly!


----------



## rucker105

Happy Birthday Keefer!!


----------



## Amaruq

Keefer!!!! Time sure does fly.


----------



## JenM66

yes, I really like that one picture also. I







D&K!!!!








mudpuppy


----------



## elsie

wow, seems like just yesterday you posted the pic from the airport...

happy b-day, keefer








handsome as ever


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Keefer sends kisses to everyone!


----------



## 3K9Mom

Keefer, Camper wants to send personal greetings to his best friend. As long as we're 3 feet away from each other and receiving delicious snacks, we're best friends! (Ah, we Red Dogs are too much alike!) 

Happy Birthday Red Dog from the three of us!


----------



## BowWowMeow

Happy birthday you handsome boy, you! Hope you had a great day!


----------



## Fodder

YAY!!!

Happy Birthday Keef


----------



## Sherush

Keefer


----------



## JenM66

> Originally Posted By: Cassidys MomKeefer sends kisses to everyone!


Gracie says, YEEESSSSSS!!!!!! Gracie







Keefer!!!


----------



## CherryCola

Happy Birthday sweet boy!!!!!!


----------



## Deejays_Owner

Keefer!!!


----------



## Brightelf

<span style="color: #FF0000">Happy Birthday</span>, <span style="color: #009900">Handsome</span>







<span style="color: #3333FF">Keefer</span>!! I see you too, sweetiegirl <span style="color: #CC33CC">Dena</span>.







You look great Keef! Grimmi and I wish you a WONDERFUL B Day!!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom

A very Happy 3rd B'day Keefer.







Did you get another flying squirrel from mom and dad?


----------



## kelso

to one of the most handsome dogs I have ever seen, Keefer!!! Glad to here he also hasnt quite grown up, Kelso is almost 2, and I was getting worried, so we have another year or so??


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Steph, at LEAST another year! I swear, Keef's just a big ol' overgrown puppy.









Marlene, Flying Squirrel is still kickin', hopefully it will last a while longer. Dena is the renowned toy destroyer, and she has zero interest in chasing anything but tennis balls. We also keep it in the car with the pack that goes to the park with us, so neither of them get a chance to chew on it. 

But he did get a bully stick for his birthday!









Thanks again everyone for the birthday wishes!


----------



## GSD10

you handsome boy!


----------



## GSDTrain

Happy Birthday Keefer!!


----------



## kshort

Happy Birthday gorgeous boy!!!







I just can't believe it's been three years since you came home with your mom and dad!


----------



## JasperLoki

Keefer, one of my faves on the board.

I hope your skin parents spoiled you, you deserve it


----------



## elsie

i just noticed.... d&k are both virgos


----------



## zyppi

Happy Birthday big boy!

Wow, time flies.


----------



## Karin

Happy birthday, Keefer!!!










Heidi sends her best too!


----------



## krystaltiger

Happy Belated Birthday - he was sooo adorable and now he is just plain handsome !!!


----------



## Rika_Tula

Happy Birthday, handsome Keefer! Love your photo shoot! ...if I were forced to choose a favorite, it'd have to be the second photo from the top (peeking out of crate at your new family, adoringly & lovingly holding your precious face).


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Thanks again everyone! I love that pic too.







He was so sweet and sleepy in his crate when we picked him up at the airport. And then he woke up!!!!!


----------



## LadyHawk

WOW !!!!! Awesome photos! Happiest of birthday wishes !


----------

